# Best FreeBSD/BSD Live CDROM (or usb memstick) with Desktop?



## Spartrekus (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello,

I am looking for the best FreeBSD live cdrom with Desktop (e.g. KDE, XFCE,...).

There are many many dead links on http://livecd.sourceforge.net/ or very old (>2 years ago).

Would you mind recommend some links/url(s) ?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Martin Paredes (Jan 4, 2019)

I recently used NomadBSD


----------

